# Huge issue cutting fat



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

I've eaten 2 1/2 little bags of peanuts and a 6 inch sub in the last 36+ hours and I'm still the same weight.

I'm supplementing with stanozolol and my thought is that I'm in a totally anabolic state. That being said, I can't get any weight off.

I cut out coffee completely since yesterday* so my sleep has been affected by withdrawal, I'm pretty sure this is a contributing factor. I'm also having problems finding work and keeping my apartment which even though I think I'm managing pretty damn well is obviously going to contribute to stress here and there and that can't help. I'm also really working my ass off on this situation within reason, so, that helps.

I realized that fat is the hardest to lose now.

I'm at about 16% bf and am trying like hell to lose it. I'm probably going to start doing gas out sprints on a treadmill in about 20 minutes.

Anyone have any additional tips?

I'm thinking Clen eventually stacked Tren, but, for now this is all I have.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Any reason why you've cut out the coffee mate?


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

> Any reason why you've cut out the coffee mate?


Cortisol response to caffeine which contributes to a catabolic state, though, tell me. Is it possible that when on gear that drinking coffee doesn't really matter as much?


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> stfu


Me?


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Let me be clear. Stress equals catabolism, correct? Where am I ****ing up here?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ElPrieto said:


> Cortisol response to caffeine which contributes to a catabolic state, though, tell me. Is it possible that when on gear that drinking coffee doesn't really matter as much?


Don't overthink things so much mate. Coffee or caffeine will not make you go catabolic, at all, I mentioned that to you in one of your other threads. In fact, ECA, with caffeine as a main ingredient, is used by many to AID with fat loss due to its ability to help stimulate fat loss.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> stfu


If you're talking to me you can eat **** and take your gold status and blow it out your ass.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

I said:


> Don't overthink things so much mate. Coffee or caffeine will not make you go catabolic' date=' at all, I mentioned that to you in one of your other threads. In fact, ECA, with caffeine as a main ingredient, is used by many to AID with fat loss due to its ability to help stimulate fat loss.[/quote']
> 
> I read way too many scientific articles. I believe ya.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> stfu, idiot.
> 
> 36 hours and you're complaining about being the same weight, idiot, idiot.


Man, **** you. How the **** are you gonna talk down on a guy who's coming to the forum in a humble and honest manner for advice then call me an idiot for not knowing what's what AND you're still not telling me.

I'll for sure fight you in person. Believe that. **** off.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Do you have any idea how stupid it is what you're sayiing, yet you said you 'read' scientific articles.
> 
> If you read scientific articles, you'd know..
> 
> ...


You're breaking the rules of the forum by talking mad ****. You know what? Ya dragged me down with you 'cos I did it back.

I don't have the gall to disrespect people on this forum because I ought to be cordial. Maybe give it another two months like you. ****ing loser.

The answer definitely works. That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

if you hav'nt lost weight in 36 hours id give up , thats plenty of time to have lost at least a few % bodyfat :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> But you literally sound(ed) like a troll.
> 
> How can you even begin to be serious when you said: "I've eaten 2 1/2 little bags of peanuts and a 6 inch sub in the last 36+ hours and I'm still the same weight."


Because it's true, does it sound way off? That's why I asked the rest of the question. I used to wrestle and see weight come off more quickly. I only haven't stopped drinking any water and pure electrolyte. I used to cut weight the *actual* stupid way by cutting fluid, too.

I genuinely expect more lost weight.

That clear enough for you, champ?

And I'm trying my best. There are rules to follow.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

mlydon said:


> if you hav'nt lost weight in 36 hours id give up , thats plenty of time to have lost at least a few % bodyfat :lol: :lol:


I need to use a DEXA scale next time I weight in bodyfat percentage because I'm heavily muscled and stocky. The hand held device is skewed for persons with my body type.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You just don't understand fat loss, I think.


Now I do.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

You expect weight loss in 36 hours?

Wow.

Please don't say you want to fight me. Lol.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Mate all you need to do is eat in a calorie deflect and clean up your diet! none of this fasting stuff or over thinking things.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> You expect weight loss in 36 hours?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Please don't say you want to fight me. Lol.


I only realized just on this thread that I used to lose weight quickly because I would run a ****-load of cardio/wrestle and largely cut out fluid as well. In fact, I've been drinking more fluid than usual and have even added pure electrolyte into my diet. We're all sorted. I just have to be more patient.

Anyone have an idea of how long on average bodyfat tends to come off of a person with a strict diet? Is it individualized? Any examples?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Do you have any idea how stupid it is what you're sayiing, yet you said you 'read' scientific articles.
> 
> If you read scientific articles, you'd know..
> 
> ...


A calorie deficit will yield weight loss - not "fat loss"

he is stupid, you are stupider


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Sega said:


> Mate all you need to do is eat in a calorie deflect and clean up your diet! none of this fasting stuff or over thinking things.


I think that my diet is decent. High in fat and about a 2-1 carb-protein ratio on average. Coconut oil, olive oil and/or butter have gone into my system daily for probably over 8 weeks now. I just began to reintroduce potatoes and avocados glad to say.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> A calorie deficit will yield weight loss - not "fat loss"
> 
> he is stupid, you are stupider


I'm not stupid for not knowing something to begin with. Hence the reason so many people who mean to be fit still wind up lost. Let's be real.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ElPrieto said:


> I'm not stupid for not knowing something to begin with. Hence the reason so many people who mean to be fit still wind up lost. Let's be real.


your not stupid no, you`re not going to see a difference in that time frame though mate


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Hang on hang on hang on, you mean peanuts and subway isn't a valid cutting diet? And fat doesn't come off in 36 hours? And practically starving yourself but only eating high-salt items might lead to water retention? I need to lie down.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Tasty said:


> Hang on hang on hang on, you mean peanuts and subway isn't a valid cutting diet? And fat doesn't come off in 36 hours? And practically starving yourself but only eating high-salt items might lead to water retention? I need to lie down.


Cut me break, brother!!!

Lol


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Tasty said:


> Hang on hang on hang on, you mean peanuts and subway isn't a valid cutting diet? And fat doesn't come off in 36 hours? And practically starving yourself but only eating high-salt items might lead to water retention? I need to lie down.


It was Subway.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

ElPrieto said:


> I think that my diet is decent. High in fat and about a 2-1 carb-protein ratio on average. Coconut oil, olive oil and/or butter have gone into my system daily for probably over 8 weeks now. I just began to reintroduce potatoes and avocados glad to say.


The thing which got me was you fasted for 36 hours an didn't drop any weight so now your going to go do sprints on the treadmill to try lose weight.

That right there is heading down a slippery slope to an eating disorder mate.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Sega said:


> The thing which got me was you fasted for 36 hours an didn't drop any weight so now your going to go do sprints on the treadmill to try lose weight.
> 
> That right there is heading down a slippery slope to an eating disorder mate.


I'm used to cutting weight the stupid way like for wrestling. I was a *damn* good wrestler in the state of Illinois even though I would cut weight all wrong. You sometimes learn the wrong habits from those around you. Ever heard of the Mexican Henry Cejudo who won a gold medal for the USA in wrestling? Watched a video of him talking about cutting 10 lbs in a day to make weight the next day.

It's fixed. I'll never go that route again.

I'm likely much less body fat than I think anyway. I only have a handheld BIA scale and I'm heavily muscled for my height. It's been proven time again that BIA scales are off especially in lean individuals AKA athletes like us.

I get that I need to learn, which is why I came here and asked to clarify. I made it much harder than it needed to be but it's a good thing to know the difference now for sure.

I need to get a DEXA scan sooner than later so that I could be absolutely clear about my bf%. Gotta have it, great drive needs proper direction.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

ElPrieto said:


> I'm used to cutting weight the stupid way like for wrestling. I was a *damn* good wrestler in the state of Illinois even though I would cut weight all wrong. You sometimes learn the wrong habits from those around you. Ever heard of the Mexican Henry Cejudo who won a gold medal for the USA in wrestling? Watched a video of him talking about cutting 10 lbs in a day to make weight the next day.
> 
> It's fixed. I'll never go that route again.
> 
> ...


He was cutting water though your on about fat so there's no real need for you to under eat like that and fast just eat healthy and don't jump on the scales all the time! go by mirror image over scale weight.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Omg


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ElPrieto said:


> I've eaten 2 1/2 little bags of peanuts and a 6 inch sub in the last 36+ hours and I'm still the same weight.
> 
> I'm supplementing with stanozolol and my thought is that I'm in a totally anabolic state. That being said, I can't get any weight off.
> 
> ...


Post your diet here


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Post your diet here


Is that you in the photo?

3 or 4 eggs daily

6 pieces of bread

Meat- whatever I can get my hands on in moderation

Cheese- however much I feel like eating

Butter- daily

Coconut oil- daily when not consuming olive oil or I just mix them because I don't care.

Although I don't measure my fat intake, I will say that I consume and have consumed high fat every single day without fail for quite some time. More recently, since I have my own place now, I have been able to use the oils for cooking.

Nuts- not daily but when I do have my hands on them I usually down a can within 2 days which is about 1300 calories split- this may be telling.

Water every day, coffee near daily- I do not and have never preferred/liked soda. I dislike it with a passion that is borderline odd to have towards an inanimate object.

I count every single day without fail for longer than 1 year now. On average, my carbs will add up to about between 200-270 daily and my protein will be between 60-100 daily. If I feel I'm really lacking carbohydrate then I won't hesitate to order and split a couple of pizzas between two days counting every carb. Admittedly, if I'm lacking carbs, I usually won't hesitate to eat doughnuts or cookies. I eat Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream because it's very high in saturated fat and nicely supplements my carb requirement.

Total calories: about 2400 daily. More recently it's been more like 1500, I would say a range between 2000 and 2700 is really average for me.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ElPrieto said:


> Is that you in the photo?
> 
> 3 or 4 eggs daily
> 
> ...


Nice diet Mr O


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

No dont use more drugs jeez. More cardio will be more affdctive then clen go on the treadmill for as long as you can. Worked for me when i was around your bodyfat %


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Has to be a troll lol?


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Has to be a troll lol?


Am I allowed to react harshly to nonsense on this forum?

You ****ing slow or something?


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

then dont say stupid **** and people will not think you're a ****in knob..


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

L3rouge said:


> then dont say stupid **** and people will not think you're a ****in knob..


Or maybe read through the thread so you don't have partial evidence to go off of. What I said isn't stupid. Holy ****ing ****. **** off.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> Is that you in the photo?
> 
> 3 or 4 eggs daily
> 
> ...


Do you count calories?


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Do you count calories?


I do estimate, FelonE. To be honest, it's difficult to measure exact amounts when it comes to foods like butter and oils, so, I suppose that's my reasoning. I do count carbs and protein and am strict in keeping count of carbs daily.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> I do estimate, FelonE. To be honest, it's difficult to measure exact amounts when it comes to foods like butter and oils, so, I suppose that's my reasoning. I do count carbs and protein and am strict in keeping count of carbs daily.


Personally when I'm cutting I count every calorie. I've lost 10lbs in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Personally when I'm cutting I count every calorie. I've lost 10lbs in the last 3 weeks.


What's your calorie range, height and weight? Props on the weight loss, I would think it's all fat loss.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Track everything with myfitnesspal and swap all the crap foods for better food choices!

You cant be serious wondering why you cant cut bodyfat with a diet like that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> What's your calorie range, height and weight? Props on the weight loss, I would think it's all fat loss.


Height 5ft 11. Weight 207lbs atm. No it wasn't all fat loss, lost 5lbs in the first week of water etc so really lost about 5lbs in two weeks which I'd say is mostly fat. Look a lot leaner already. Started at about 18%bf and am around 15-16% now. Eating a 1000 calorie deficit and drinking 5 litres of water a day.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ElPrieto said:


> Is that you in the photo?
> 
> 3 or 4 eggs daily
> 
> ...


What was the answer in Bodybuilding.com??


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ElPrieto said:


> Is that you in the photo?
> 
> 3 or 4 eggs daily
> 
> ...


you`re just trolling now mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you`re just trolling now mate


 It tooks time

Wasnt that obvious???


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> It tooks time
> 
> Wasnt that obvious???


was giving him the benefit of the doubt, came to realize some people are that poorly educated now adays


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

saxondale said:


> was giving him the benefit of the doubt, came to realize some people are that poorly educated now adays


You being trolled???

Cant belive [email protected]

Im here for you mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> You being trolled???
> 
> Cant belive [email protected]
> 
> Im here for you mate


I`m going to give everyone the benefit of the doubt from now on, I never realized how many poor children there are out there who don`t even know the basics


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I`m going to give everyone the benefit of the doubt from now on, I never realized how many poor children there are out there who don`t even know the basics


Can you not be serious? I did quite a bit of research for the diet I have. This is a serious thread. If you don't like it then go away.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> What was the answer in Bodybuilding.com??


Let's get one thing straight: I came here to get advice on how to be fit. If ya want to joke around, I'm really bad at taking **** jokes from people I don't know and don't care to know.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> Let's get one thing straight: I came here to get advice on how to be fit. If ya want to joke around, I'm really bad at taking **** jokes from people I don't know and don't care to know.


What happens if you get upset?

Will you write us a strongly worded post?


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Height 5ft 11. Weight 207lbs atm. No it wasn't all fat loss, lost 5lbs in the first week of water etc so really lost about 5lbs in two weeks which I'd say is mostly fat. Look a lot leaner already. Started at about 18%bf and am around 15-16% now. Eating a 1000 calorie deficit and drinking 5 litres of water a day.


I wonder if the body fat scale works the same way in the UK and in the US. Being honest, you look pretty well shredded in your photos as is, so, even 16% looks unlikely from my view but probably lower no kidding. What sort of device do you use to measure your body fat? It's been found time again that BIA (handheld) scales are 3-6% inaccurate or "heavy" in fit/lean men on average. For that reason, I'm wanting to have a DEXA scan.

You're really up there in the water consumption. 1000 deficit ought to do well. Makes me think, maybe I should begin to measure a little more accurately.

Personally, I'm 5'7" and 183 on average. I'm heavily muscled on my shoulders and chest, what I don't like is not having the kind of cuts on my belly one could fit his fingertips into. That used to be the case. That's about 6% for you. I think a good strategy would be to keep dieting and maybe cut out more salt (if that's possible, think of some meats) and maybe a bit of testosterone with my stanozolol. I think you're likely taking the right supplements.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> What happens if you get upset?
> 
> Will you write us a strongly worded post?


If you knew me in person you wouldn't like me and much less would mess with me. You think I'm playing, but, it would be shocking. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Sega said:


> Track everything with myfitnesspal and swap all the crap foods for better food choices!
> 
> You cant be serious wondering why you cant cut bodyfat with a diet like that?


Hey mate, just signed into myfitnesspal.com, have to say, that's impressive! Apparently I have to cut down on my fat intake a bit. As well as carbs but not by very much. We'll see just how well I can hang.

Please don't bash my diet, though, I really took great pains to put it together, maintain and hit requirements daily.

Will continue on with myfitnesspal, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

ElPrieto said:


> Let's get one thing straight: I came here to get advice on how to be fit. If ya want to joke around, I'm really bad at taking **** jokes from people I don't know and don't care to know.


You might be in the wrong place then fella.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> You might be in the wrong place then fella.


If that's actually the culture here then I don't really have a complaint. I just find it a bit odd.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> If you knew me in person you wouldn't like me and much less would mess with me. You think I'm playing, but, it would be shocking. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


>


Lol hahahahah


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

ElPrieto said:


> Hey mate, just signed into myfitnesspal.com, have to say, that's impressive! Apparently I have to cut down on my fat intake a bit. As well as carbs but not by very much. We'll see just how well I can hang.
> 
> Please don't bash my diet, though, I really took great pains to put it together, maintain and hit requirements daily.
> 
> Will continue on with myfitnesspal, thanks for the tip.


Ok well you keep cutting on pizza and cookies because Its working for you.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> Lol hahahahah


People will always take the piiss online mate, we're only playing. The more you bite the more people will laugh


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Sega said:


> Ok well you keep cutting on pizza and cookies because Its working for you.


You're missing the point!

If I'm not eating anything else then yes I will eat a pizza. You shouldn't condemn a food just like that! It's true that it's heavily carbed but there's also lots of protein (14 g) a slice. When a person hasn't come anywhere near meeting carb requirements for some time, these things happen, then, it's perfectly fine to split two medium pizzas between two days. That's, what? 560 carbs altogether? So split it in half and you really still haven't met the daily requirements for carbs and you're getting 14 g of protein a slice. Everything in moderation, of course. I gave my averages because that's what they really are.

The only valid argument you have, in my opinion, is about the cookies and doughnuts only because it's a bit of simple sugars, even then, when the carb requirement is nowhere near met then in my opinion it's always been OK to go ahead and eat one doughnut or 2 or 3 cookies.

Sorted?


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Nothing wrong with moderation but your obviously not eating in moderation if your not dropping any weight. Its not rocket science.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> I wonder if the body fat scale works the same way in the UK and in the US. Being honest, you look pretty well shredded in your photos as is, so, even 16% looks unlikely from my view but probably lower no kidding. What sort of device do you use to measure your body fat? It's been found time again that BIA (handheld) scales are 3-6% inaccurate or "heavy" in fit/lean men on average. For that reason, I'm wanting to have a DEXA scan.
> 
> You're really up there in the water consumption. 1000 deficit ought to do well. Makes me think, maybe I should begin to measure a little more accurately.
> 
> Personally, I'm 5'7" and 183 on average. I'm heavily muscled on my shoulders and chest, what I don't like is not having the kind of cuts on my belly one could fit his fingertips into. That used to be the case. That's about 6% for you. I think a good strategy would be to keep dieting and maybe cut out more salt (if that's possible, think of some meats) and maybe a bit of testosterone with my stanozolol. I think you're likely taking the right supplements.


I use digital calipers and standard calipers to measure bf. I'm about 15% atm.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Sega said:


> Nothing wrong with moderation but your obviously not eating in moderation if your not dropping any weight. Its not rocket science.


I disagree, moderation is just restraint. I've been maintaining, so, moderation is all I've really been doing. If I went out and ate a couple pizzas today, drank some iced tea and then still went out and had a couple of burgers then that would be excess. God forbid, kill myself, never.

What I need at this point is a calorie deficit. Like, for example, myfitnesspal is requesting 600-1000 calories less than what I eat on average.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I use digital calipers and standard calipers to measure bf. I'm about 15% atm.


My kid brother is nearly 12% and he's fairly cut but I must admit that you're even more so without a doubt. Makes me think, I would still go with a DEXA scan, costs about 120 dollars or 100 euros on average and you may be surprised to find that you're actually lower body fat than 15%. That's just my thought, though. Hope it helps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> My kid brother is nearly 12% and he's fairly cut but I must admit that you're even more so without a doubt. Makes me think, I would still go with a DEXA scan, costs about 120 dollars or 100 euros on average and you may be surprised to find that you're actually lower body fat than 15%. That's just my thought, though. Hope it helps.


Lol I'm not. Got fatty belly, don't look fat in my avi cos I'm pumped up.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'm not. Got fatty belly, don't look fat in my avi cos I'm pumped up.


Lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

ElPrieto said:


> If that's actually the culture here then I don't really have a complaint. I just find it a bit odd.


This thread started will I eat peanuts and subways but haven't lost any weight for 36hrs.

Mate with that everyone is gonna think your trolling...I'm not saying you are but just think how it looks?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plus telling people your gonna fcuk them up don't help:laugh:


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> This thread started will I eat peanuts and subways but haven't lost any weight for 36hrs.
> 
> Mate with that everyone is gonna think your trolling...I'm not saying you are but just think how it looks?


I think that's perfectly valid. I was only wrong in my judgement.

To be really honest, I don't actually understand the concept of trolling.

Think of me as just being blunt. I'm not complex.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> If you knew me in person you wouldn't like me and much less would mess with me. You think I'm playing, but, it would be shocking. I'll leave it alone.


Fight me for a fiver


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

ElPrieto said:


> I think that's perfectly valid. I was only wrong in my judgement.
> 
> To be really honest, I don't actually understand the concept of trolling.
> 
> Think of me as just being blunt. I'm not complex.


Well then fvck off and don't come back until you've learnt to troll properly!


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Fight me for a fiver


What? Ya think ur fit 'cos ya wax your body and flex? I'll ****ing fight ya, mate. U bet... we're both some strong boys on real T... the ****ing beauty of it.. but u think I'm playing ha ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Fight me for a fiver


You owe me a fiver already ya cvnt. Thought you said you had no money?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In post #33 you some daft wrestler losing 10lbs in one day.

Do you seriously believe that?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

ElPrieto said:


> What? Ya think ur fit 'cos ya wax your body and flex? I'll ****ing fight ya, mate. U bet... we're both some strong boys on real T... the ****ing beauty of it.. but u think I'm playing ha ha


Oh I give up :confused1:


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

ElPrieto said:


> Hey mate, just signed into myfitnesspal.com, have to say, that's impressive! Apparently I have to cut down on my fat intake a bit. As well as carbs but not by very much. We'll see just how well I can hang.
> 
> Please don't bash my diet, though, I really took great pains to put it together, maintain and hit requirements daily.
> 
> Will continue on with myfitnesspal, thanks for the tip.


Bit of advice......do not use myfitnesspal calories/macro goals...........use customise and set your own goals.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

coke said:


> Bit of advice......do not use myfitnesspal calories/macro goals...........use customise and set your own goals.


How many k are you on now???


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Verno said:


> Well then fvck off and don't come back until you've learnt to troll properly!


Im the master at trolling. Bunch amatures on here. I once posted a post on here asking for help because i found that my new girlfriend has a penis


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> stfu





TommyBananas said:


> stfu, idiot.
> 
> 36 hours and you're complaining about being the same weight, idiot, idiot.





TommyBananas said:


> Do you have any idea how stupid it is what you're sayiing, yet you said you 'read' scientific articles.
> 
> If you read scientific articles, you'd know..
> 
> ...


 @TommyBananas I can't be bothered to read the rest of the thread but you have broken forum posting rules in each of the quotes above. You can not use insults to make your points. STFU seems to be a favourite of yours and has been highlighted in the mod lounge. If you continue to post in this manner each infractions will be given.

You may well make valid points, many of which I agree with, but you can't insult members just because you disagree with them.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> How many k are you on now???


2 bowls a day


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

coke said:


> 2 bowls a day


Of coke??? Party time lol


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Of coke??? Party time lol


sorry mate, I thought you were on about Kellogg's special K!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

coke said:


> sorry mate, I thought you were on about Kellogg's special K!


That one too

Party time


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Mingster said:


> @TommyBananas I can't be bothered to read the rest of the thread but you have broken forum posting rules in each of the quotes above. You can not use insults to make your points. STFU seems to be a favourite of yours and has been highlighted in the mod lounge. If you continue to post in this manner each infractions will be given.
> 
> You may well make valid points, many of which I agree with, but you can't insult members just because you disagree with them.


It genuinely seemed like a troll, probably still is.. but you're right, apologies


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> That one too
> 
> Party time


Haha....CK only way to fly! (well back in the day)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

coke said:


> Haha....CK only way to fly! (well back in the day)


There is new things around...spoiled for choice if you asked me lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you.

There have been a number of threads lately that have degenerated into slanging matches and that has to stop. I'm all for people actively stating their opinions but they need to do it in a reasonable manner without name calling whether they be trolls or otherwise.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You owe me a fiver already ya cvnt. Thought you said you had no money?


You can have it when I knock out elpriesto then rub my balls in his eyes


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> What? Ya think ur fit 'cos ya wax your body and flex? I'll ****ing fight ya, mate. U bet... we're both some strong boys on real T... the ****ing beauty of it.. but u think I'm playing ha ha


I don't wax but I can do if you like that kinda thing in men xx

Shall we both wear leotards whilst we fight?

Maybe get oiled up

Xxx


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You can have it when I knock out elpriesto then rub my balls in his eyes


Horrible fvcker, you'll give the poor lad conjunctivitis with them cheesy things.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

mrwright said:


> I don't wax but I can do if you like that kinda thing in men xx
> 
> Shall we both wear leotards whilst we fight?
> 
> ...


Hay. I'm ****ing hairy for one, mate. All these things I used to think disadvantages. I'll post a pic soon. This **** ****ing computer is driving me wild won't let me right click. God Damn.

I like blondes not men. Pretty sure I got a kid running around somewhere with one of them, but, who knows ;-) Maybe one with implants next. My ****ing God... where! where! WHERE!!!!


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

latblaster said:


> In post #33 you some daft wrestler losing 10lbs in one day.
> 
> Do you seriously believe that?


Are you ****ing kidding me?

Of course I believe that. I used to weight in at 140 on Sundays when my weight class was 130, even with the weight allowance of 2 pounds that's a rough cut. This is common knowledge in freestyle/folkstyle/olympic style wrestling.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Thank you.
> 
> There have been a number of threads lately that have degenerated into slanging matches and that has to stop. I'm all for people actively stating their opinions but they need to do it in a reasonable manner without name calling whether they be trolls or otherwise.


I'm glad that you stepped in. I would carefully review this thread before jumping to conclusions. Although I didn't go through all of the rules, I assumed there wouldn't be any nonsense/****talking allowed on any thread. When it came my way, I retaliated. If we're not supposed to in the first place then I would like to know because I won't be participating in threads that revert to nonsense if it puts me in any jeopardy. As I stated before, I came here to gain knowledge, if it's part of the culture on these forums to joust hard then fine, but please, don't expect me to be nice about it. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

mrwright said:


> You can have it when I knock out elpriesto then rub my balls in his eyes


El Prieto is my nick name. My mothers side of the family is predominantly Spaniard and my fathers is Mexican Indian. Makes for a great light black skin colour, so, they call me "the black".


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Horrible fvcker, you'll give the poor lad conjunctivitis with them cheesy things.


We'll see. Pun intended.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Are you seriously telling me you can lose 10lbs of weight in one day?
> 
> @Verno


UFC fighter Jake Shield lost 20lbs in one day.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> UFC fighter Jake Shield lost 20lbs in one day.


Wow!

Really didn't think this would be possible. Is this done with Diurectics?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Wow!
> 
> Really didn't think this would be possible. Is this done with Diurectics?


Probably a whole day if cardio,no eating, no drinking,dehydration ti fvck. Diuretics are banned in UFC so prob not .


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Are you seriously telling me you can lose 10lbs of weight in one day?
> 
> @Verno


U ****ing **********. Why don't you tag your mom while your add it. Here's my ranking. All I can find and was academically ineligible most of the time too. Scroll to 130. Illinois State rankings. I'm not finding the video. Educate yourself.

http://www.illinoismatmen.com/a_rankings_2006.html

My name is Jorge Gonzalez, it's also been listed in my profile.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Five of the Worst Weight Cuts in MMA History | Cagepotato


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> U ****ing **********. Why don't you tag your mom while your add it. Here's my ranking. All I can find and was academically ineligible most of the time too. Scroll to 130. Illinois State rankings. I'm not finding the video. Educate yourself.
> 
> http://www.illinoismatmen.com/a_rankings_2006.html
> 
> My name is Jorge Gonzalez, it's also been listed in my profile.


Don't be rude now, I couldn't care less if you're father christmas.

It is you that's needs educating son.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Don't be rude now, I couldn't care less if you're father christmas.
> 
> It is you that's needs educating son.


You're a snake.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ElPrieto said:


> El Prieto is my nick name. My mothers side of the family is predominantly Spaniard and my fathers is Mexican Indian. Makes for a great light black skin colour, so, they call me "the black".


light black??? that's brown mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> You're a snake.


Go away child.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Five of the Worst Weight Cuts in MMA History | Cagepotato


I don't know, man. That's a hell of a lot of cardio in one day. They look mad ripped. Think it's worth the cut?


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Go away child.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> U ****ing **********. Why don't you tag your mom while your add it. Here's my ranking. All I can find and was academically ineligible most of the time too. Scroll to 130. Illinois State rankings. I'm not finding the video. Educate yourself.
> 
> http://www.illinoismatmen.com/a_rankings_2006.html
> 
> My name is Jorge Gonzalez, it's also been listed in my profile.


Illinois mat men? Something your not telling us mate? I bet you love a good fumble on a nice shag pile don't you!


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> light black??? that's brown mate


It literally translates to "darkish", but, who knows, man. My features are mixed-like so you wouldn't call me black per say but if you put me up against a light skin black person we would be the same color.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Illinois mat men? Something your not telling us mate? I bet you love a good fumble on a nice shag pile don't you!


It's not an easy sport. I sure wouldn't knock it just like that. Gets you strong. Illinoismatmen is the unoffical website of IHSA wrestling or basically as official as it gets.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> I don't know, man. That's a hell of a lot of cardio in one day. They look mad ripped. Think it's worth the cut?


For him? Yes cos he had to make weight. After rehydration etc he stepped in alot heavier. Are you looking to just lose weight or lose fat?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

ElPrieto said:


> You're a snake.


What's wrong with that? Hey? Got a problem with snakes?


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> For him? Yes cos he had to make weight. After rehydration etc he stepped in alot heavier. Are you looking to just lose weight or lose fat?


You make a very good point, mate. Hmm. So, hypothetically speaking we were to cut 10 pounds in one day which is entirely possible. I wonder how much of that would be fat. You're saying probably nothing?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ElPrieto said:


> You make a very good point, mate. Hmm. So, hypothetically speaking we were to cut 10 pounds in one day which is entirely possible. I wonder how much of that would be fat. You're saying probably nothing?


A small amount.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've lost 3lbs a week for the last 2 weeks and that's quite alot.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've lost 3lbs a week for the last 2 weeks and that's quite alot.


It makes me think. Quite understandable either way.


----------



## ElPrieto (Dec 21, 2014)

Snake said:


> What's wrong with that? Hey? Got a problem with snakes?


Lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

ElPrieto said:


> U ****ing **********. Why don't you tag your mom while your add it. Here's my ranking. All I can find and was academically ineligible most of the time too. Scroll to 130. Illinois State rankings. I'm not finding the video. Educate yourself.
> 
> http://www.illinoismatmen.com/a_rankings_2006.html
> 
> My name is Jorge Gonzalez, it's also been listed in my profile.


Oi wtf???

You read mingsters post earlier in the thread about insults that were aimed at you to which you took great exception! Latblasters comment was a fair one, it does sound extreme even to us regardless of how it's done!

You want a ban mate then crack on like that!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I just cannot see, or indeed believe that in One Day a person can lose 10lbs of water.

How could this possibly be achieved?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I just cannot see, or indeed believe that in One Day a person can lose 10lbs of water.
> 
> How could this possibly be achieved?


Yeah I'm up for that, how would you do it?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think we should check Pretty Prieto's i/p when he's next online Vernon?

@Verno

@ElPrieto


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah I'm up for that, how would you do it?





latblaster said:


> I just cannot see, or indeed believe that in One Day a person can lose 10lbs of water.
> 
> How could this possibly be achieved?


It's gonna be almost all water. I lost 4kg in half a day once with food poisoning.

When they say X weight was lost in a day that weight loss wouldn't be carried over to the next day. Once rehydrated etc they would be back to 90%+ original weight.

When I wake up after a night on the ale etc I'm massively dehydrated and a huge amount lighter.

Remember this is extreme water loss only intended to last an hour or so whilst getting weighed.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's gonna be almost all water. I lost 4kg in half a day once with food poisoning.
> 
> When they say X weight was lost in a day that weight loss wouldn't be carried over to the next day. Once rehydrated etc they would be back to 90%+ original weight.
> 
> ...


So purely water? Not really anything to do with cutting fat?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Verno said:


> So purely water? Not really anything to do with cutting fat?


I'm not experienced with cutting but I'd say there is a physical limit as to how much fat could be physically burnt within any given period.

But yes mainly water. Such drastic cuts are not trying to drop fat, they are just cutting water so they hit the weight category then can return to their higher fighting weight


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm not experienced with cutting but I'd say there is a physical limit as to how much fat could be physically burnt within any given period.
> 
> But yes mainly water. Such drastic cuts are not trying to drop fat, they are just cutting water so they hit the weight category then can return to their higher fighting weight


Cheers for the clarification Dave I was understandably getting confused........ must be something to do with the thread title!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Verno said:


> So purely water? Not really anything to do with cutting fat?


yes mainly water and gylcogen mate, ive seen lads getting ready of fights a train with wear sweat suits and seen silly amounts lost in short space the put a severel lbs back on once they have weighed in by re hydrating and getting some carbs in before the fight. some of them look ill going to get weighed, chapped lips and sunken cheeks are a common sight


----------



## I Punched A Cow (Nov 21, 2010)

This was a crazy read! Not sure what I took from it...


----------

